

Trade goods and services for “bonos” instead of money - tolmazin
https://www.igobono.com/

======
tolmazin
a community where members buy, sell and donate goods and services using a
social currency “bonos” instead of money.

With 50 million Americans living in poverty, 44% living paycheck to paycheck,
many Americans lack money to get the things they need. At the same time the
average family has nearly $7,000 worth of unused stuff in their house. The
opportunity is to monetize the assets and skills people already possess,
unlocking additional spending power.

igobono.com provides instant spending power upon signup, enabling members to
immediately begin trading. Additionally, they are rewarded with more spending
power for performing various activities on the site. igobono also offers an
opportunity to connect and build personal relationships, empowering people to
improve their lives.

